# DHEA Hair Loss - does it grow back???



## Birdsandbees

I've been taki gdhea for just one week and the hair thinning is startling. I'm coming off it - as I've seen said by others, I can't take both infertility and baldNess.  

Anyone out there have experience of it growing back? Nutritionist who recommended it said it would grow back when I stop taking the dhea. Obviously have spent this morning taking back of head hair selfies and google-terrifying myself. Grateful to hear from anyone who had hair loss and saw it reversed.  :


----------

